# Just ordered a cat tree/condo!



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Im really excited because I have never bought one for my cats before (yeah, they're deprived I know) but Cricket has really been going at it at the carpet in our new place so I really needed to find something to focus more of his energy and scratching on. We only have one pet store in my town, locally owned and operated and have HORRID prices.. a very small 2 ft cat tower with one plat form is $99.99 and I refuse to pay that, so I did a little online shopping and found what I thought looked to be an awesomely amazing one, standing in at 70 inches tall with lots of perches and scratching posts. I read all the reviews and it was given 5 stars, most peoples only concerns was with larger cats it seemed to wobble if the cats got extra frisky on it, but never toppled which was good enough for me. I already have an area picked out in my house where it would never get the chance to topple all the way if it happened to. Here is a link to it.
Armarkat Cat Jungle Gym Pet Furniture Condo Scratcher | Overstock.com


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Thats a pretty flash cat tree!! Im sure Cricket will love it


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I've heard great things about Armarkat! That is an awesome price too, I wish I had room for a second cat tree!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Um, that looks awesome. I may have to get one as well.. although is that overkill for only two kitties, one of which is not the biggest fan of climbing? (I'm talking about mine, lol)


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

> Um, that looks awesome. I may have to get one as well.. although is that overkill for only two kitties, one of which is not the biggest fan of climbing? (I'm talking about mine, lol)
> __________



Of course not! :wink lol, maybe the one not so fond of climbing can hang out on the lower perches, or perhaps the hammock, although I cant even see an adult cat enjoying a hammock..Im pretty sure Cricket wouldnt take to it, but ya never know. I could see a kitten bouncing around in it though. 

Yeah I think the price is great and only $1 for shipping cant beat that!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think it is overkill. Ours is 7ft. tall and we only have two cats. There is no such thing as overkill when it comes to our cats!!!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I'm considering that for my Gabby. She loves to climb. I live in a smallish one bedroom apartment and I would like more places for her to climb around on.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That looks great. I'm sure they'll have a lot of fun climbing and playing on that tree! Like Becky, I too have heard good things about Armarkat.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That looks cool. I think Vinnie and Francis( especially Francis) will like that. I don't think Misa will be interested in it.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

That's cool, but it looks like about 6 or 7 different sized trees placed next to each other.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh that looks like agreat one !!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Hey I have that tree! I got it a few years ago. It's good, it does wobble when mine run on it but there is no chance it would ever fall, you can tell. Mine's also on carpet though which might make it wobble easier. Unfortunately mine don't scratch sissal (if i'd known that I probably would have found one with carpet on it instead) so it's useless for scratching in our house but they like to climb on it, jump from perch to perch and slap you on the head when you walk by. It's really fun o play on it with toys. Mine had no interest in the hammock either. I just unclipped it and stuck their tunnel under there instead. It was really easy to put together too. I bet the cats will love it!

Oh, and children are attracted to the hanging cat toys. They like to pull them down and let them go...until they snap off lol.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I caved and ordered Gabby a cat tree. This is the one I got Amazon.com: Armarkat B5701 57-Inch Cat Tree, Ivory: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Both trees are awesome. I ordered an Armakat tree from overstock several years ago and have been very pleased with the whole experience.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool tree. Cats could get lost there
I'd like to buy a cat tree, but my wife kind a opposes.
Will wait until she goes to Europe:smiles


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> Cool tree. Cats could get lost there
> I'd like to buy a cat tree, but my wife kind a opposes.
> Will wait until she goes to Europe:smiles



Ohh you are so devious, I love it!! :twisted: 
I think cat trees fit nicely into any decor.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Here a few of the cat trees that my cats enjoy. I also was fortunate enough to find a great deal on two of the Molly & Friends Cat Head trees; a local rescue group was auctioning off two of them and I couldn't resist. I'll take some pictures tomorrow of my cats on the other two trees. I think I probably have more cat furniture than human furniture.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Nice Gabby, good price too!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Is always good to check ebay
NEW 71" CAT TREE CONDO FURNITURE SCRATCH POST PET HOUSE | eBay


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

We have 2 cats trees for Jake. He loves being up high. Our first one is 74" tall and the other 65". He loves them both. Shadow, the now semi-feral(!) is really not interested. I believe he is more of a bush dweller. Although I have seen him outside chasing squirrels high up in our trees. 

Your cat will love them.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally I was able to get some pics! Here are a couple of pics of my cat's favorite furniture. The faces on these things make me smile. 










These smaller pieces are _for my oldest cat, Sweet Pea, who is almost 16 years old. He has arthritis and has difficulty climbing or jumping too high._


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Oooh, I love cat trees! To the OP - that tree looks great! We have an Armarkat - this one: Amazon.com: Armarkat B5701 57-Inch Cat Tree, Ivory: Kitchen & Dining and our cats LOOOOOOOVE it. For their first birthday (September 1st - not the exact date but as close as the rescue group could get), we may buy another one...if we can figure out where to put it in our one bedroom apartment! No big deal, we can just get rid of a piece of our furniture I guess, since our cats are the true owners of this apartment...:lol:


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

yellowdaisies, I ordered the same one for my kitty!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Gabby's kitty tree came today. She was in her usual hiding spot for a while and just came out. She immediately started sniffing around the tree and started climbing right away. She usually takes a lot of time (like a few days) to explore things before she'll really use it. It's right in front of my patio window. I have a feeling it will see frequent use.


----------



## scrubpup (Apr 18, 2011)

yellowdaisies said:


> Oooh, I love cat trees! To the OP - that tree looks great! We have an Armarkat - this one: Amazon.com: Armarkat B5701 57-Inch Cat Tree, Ivory: Kitchen & Dining and our cats LOOOOOOOVE it. For their first birthday (September 1st - not the exact date but as close as the rescue group could get), we may buy another one...if we can figure out where to put it in our one bedroom apartment! No big deal, we can just get rid of a piece of our furniture I guess, since our cats are the true owners of this apartment...:lol:





Gabby169 said:


> yellowdaisies, I ordered the same one for my kitty!


Ohh you guys are good salespersons...Just ordered one after I hit the link.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

scrubpup said:


> Ohh you guys are good salespersons...Just ordered one after I hit the link.


I'm glad I could help. Your kitty will thank you!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Gabby LOVES LOVES LOVES her tree. She started chasing her tail around one of the posts and kept going faster and faster until she fell. I'm going to keep my camera nearby from now on so I can catch some pictures and video.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Mine came yesterday too, it was in my garage when I got off work. I however havent had the time to put it together yet, although it will be up today. Hope Cricket likes it


----------



## scrubpup (Apr 18, 2011)

My Amarkat tree came today. Buster and Girlie sniffed it up for about 2 minutes, then they were all over the thing. Buster worked his claws thoroughly on the sisal posts.
These pics were about 5 mins after setting it up, doing the cat lounge thing that they are real good at...they love the thing.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I'm happy your kitties love it as much as Gabby loves hers. She had the same initial reaction as your kitties did. It was a REALLY good purchase, as you've found out!


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Those are all so cool! I'm thinking me and overstock.com are going to get quite aquainted in a few months after all of Jack's "kitten expenses" are taken care of. We have a small 4 foot tree with 2 tiers that sits beside what we call the watching window (It has a great view of trees that squirrels and birds love to play in). It was just a cheap-y little tree that is already looking ragged after just a couple months (of vigorous use though) but I bought it off the side of the road as an impulse thing.

For now I am imagining that conversation with the hubby -- we HAVE to have a new bigger tree with much more options! We can't possibly survive in a house with 3 cats and only two tiers on the tree...


----------

